# can I add power steering?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Folks,

I have a 1988 Nissan Sentra, 2 door. It has 64k original miles on it, and runs great.

I have a job that requires me to drive a lot, in heavy traffic, and I am forced to park in tight spaces.

I don't have power steering, and I could really use it.

My question:

Would anyone know if I can add power steering to my this car? Are there kits available? Or, could I perhaps salvage the parts of another Nissan from a junk yard?

I'd love to know if I can add power steering, simply, easily or economically.

Any ideas or suggestions or thoughts of cost would be a great help! 

Thanks!
Neil


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

it's possable, but i don't think it would be all that easy, you need the pump, line, rack and some other stuff. it's not easy beacuse you have to un install the non power steering rack and install the power steering rack.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah it would be alot of work.. I thought about in on my 94 efor the longest.. Then a friend told me driveing my car and feeling everything is like a porche. Then i changed my mind.


----------

